# Ping noise after heating up - Sounds like a man's wedding ring falling on a tile floor.



## Mac213 (Nov 6, 2016)

After fireplace gets hot (about 45 minutes), there is a single ping sound, it sounds like a man's wedding band is falling on a tile floor.  I know this may evoke some humor, but it is the best description of what it sounds like.  I am having difficulty with my natural gas closed vent fireplace because after burning hot, when wall thermostat turns it off, then the pilot goes off as well, then I need to go through the sequence of relighting the pilot for the fireplace to work again.  Maybe I need to clean the pilot orifice because the pilot flame is not all blue and has some yellow in it. 
But this noise ...... in another thread of Hearth.com, there is a description of a ping noise - but that is clearly something different, being the noise of metal heating up or cooling down.  My ping noise sounds like a higher pitched ring, does anyone have something to share?


----------



## DAKSY (Nov 6, 2016)

Who is the manufacturer & what model do you have?


----------



## Mac213 (Nov 17, 2016)

The natural gas fireplace is manufactured by Gas Technologies, Inc. of MN, Model ZC Insert, Ser # ZCN 3721.
Sorry it took so long to respond, I could not find a tag, until I pulled off a panel and reached behind the unit.


----------

